# Any good bars?



## george_K (Jun 24, 2009)

Hello,
I am new to dubai, still have not made any friends outside the work since I have been here for only 2-3 weeks

can any one please tell me where can I go out in the city, mostly a bar where I can get a drink and hopefully meet some nice people

even if any body (normal person :d ) is looking to meet some one new I wouldnt mind meeting her or him


much appreciated


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

take a look at the thread for the Irish village for Thursday nitht, would be a good start, just lots of people wanting to be Irish( greatest nation on earth) 

enjoy


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

george_K said:


> Hello,
> I am new to dubai, still have not made any friends outside the work since I have been here for only 2-3 weeks
> 
> can any one please tell me where can I go out in the city, mostly a bar where I can get a drink and hopefully meet some nice people
> ...



It's a big town, so what area are you interested in? There are loads of decent bars, but you may not be interested in recommendations that are 30 kilometres away. 

As Mayotom says - have a look at the thread about tonight's meet up.

-


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

mayotom said:


> take a look at the thread for the Irish village for Thursday nitht, would be a good start, just lots of people wanting to be Irish( greatest nation on earth)
> 
> enjoy


Heyyyyy!!! hold on a minute..i agree it a beautiful place(even tho i've never been there) but did you mean by that ---->just lots of people wanting to be Irish (haha)


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

ah the joy's of been Irish eh.. everybody wants to be like us  

nothing personal, more a case of the Irish bar phenomenon globally


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Loads of bars, depends what you sort of night you want.
Dubai has the lot.
As others have said keep an eye on this site and I am sure you will find people organising nights out.
:spit:
:spit:


----------



## Knotty Wood (Jun 26, 2009)

george_K said:


> Hello,
> I am new to dubai, still have not made any friends outside the work since I have been here for only 2-3 weeks
> 
> can any one please tell me where can I go out in the city, mostly a bar where I can get a drink and hopefully meet some nice people
> ...


I'm looking for gay bars....


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Knotty Wood said:


> I'm looking for gay bars....


in the Philippines or Dubai

.


----------



## Knotty Wood (Jun 26, 2009)

mayotom said:


> in the Philippines or Dubai
> 
> .


In Dubai. My home is in Philippines, but I'm in Dubai 3 or 4 times a year on business...would like to find some gay bars there...hang out with my "own kind".


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

well since it is illegal here, you won't find that info in the public domain, not to say they Don't exist, I just don't know where they are. 

try some of the gay forums, might be more helpful to link up with your "own Kind"


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

knotty wood. try le meridian garhood, juls bar.


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

chunkykitty said:


> knotty wood. try le meridian garhood, juls bar.


hmmm...i didnt know juls bar was a gay bar ???


----------

